# Eheim Pro 3 2080 Most Troubling Filter Ever Had



## The Gipper (Jun 3, 2004)

Had Eheim canisters for 20 years always loved them. Have spent a day and a half trying to get this Pro 3 2080 to work. Two intakes to filter, one worked fine from the get go, other is allowing air somehow to get into the tubing from the U-shape plastic 'over the rim of the tank' piece. It has all the rubber o-rings in the connections like it should, tightened everything 4 times, took it apart, back together, tighten again, still air coming into line. Either that or it doesnt work at all, with no water coming into it which means the filter is only using one of two intakes, not both like it should. Incredibly noisy with all the bubble coming outta the spray bar. Emailed Eheim but nothing back.

A piece of crap thus far


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

GerryD over at barrreport.com purchased two 2080's not too long ago. One worked fine, but the other had a bad head that was doing something weird. I forget exactly what was wrong now. Anyway, Eheim sent him a replacement head and it is working fine now.

You may want to call Eheim. I would. That sure is a very expensive filter not to work right!


----------



## The Gipper (Jun 3, 2004)

SInce I was rather critical of the Eheim 2080 I just purchased I need to update this...Eheim customer service answered my email within 4 hours with a solution that worked...had the in the take part of the intake jammed up to high towards the u-shape piece over the rim, it needed to be lower.

Great customer service!


----------



## xxbenjamminxx (Oct 18, 2011)

Glad you got it going! 

I have the 2075 and couldnt be happier with it. I am sure you will many many years of great service out of this filter.


----------

